# Assortment of patterns for dog clothes



## sullysmum

I just found this site, if you scroll down there is a pattern which im sure you could adapt for chihuahuas, but if you scroll down again there are lots of different items to make either knit, sew,crochet etc .


----------



## rhaubejoi

what site?


----------



## katsrevenge

Aww... no link


----------



## sullysmum

Whoops, sorry!

http://www.barlowscientific.com/technotes/home/sweater.htm


----------



## Guest

ooooh some nice things on there.


----------



## sullysmum

Yes thats what i thought!


----------



## Guest

thanks for that link, there's a few things on there I will be trying out next week


----------



## sullysmum

Thats okay, look forward to seeing pics!


----------



## v**k**f

That is so great. I love this site. Thanks for sharing!


----------

